# For When You Need To Drill A Hole, Fast!!!



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 5, 2016)

https://stockton.craigslist.org/tls/5451614979.html

it's not a joke, somebody actually made it!


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 5, 2016)

The ultimate cordless drill!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 5, 2016)

Gotta love it!


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 5, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> https://stockton.craigslist.org/tls/5451614979.html
> 
> it's not a joke, somebody actually made it!


I remember when those came out.  I wanted one.  I need to drill 11/16" holes through 6" posts when hanging gates.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 5, 2016)

Looks like a margarita blender for beach lovers. Just put a paint stirrer on the end and go!


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 5, 2016)

That's a Tanaka, but Echo makes one also. Note the export ban list.

https://www.grainger.com/product/44...Purchased-_-AZIDPBR:46999&cm_vc=AZIDPBR:46999


----------



## Firebrick43 (Mar 5, 2016)

Stihl has made one as well.  The Amish builders around here as well as small chainsaw instead of circular saws.


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 5, 2016)

There have been gas circular saws & hammer drills as well.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 5, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> That's a Tanaka, but Echo makes one also. Note the export ban list.
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/product/44...Purchased-_-AZIDPBR:46999&cm_vc=AZIDPBR:46999


That ban list is so ridiculous!!! That tool is banned from the country where it is probably made, China!


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 5, 2016)

Agreed, Chips......makes you wonder why.


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 5, 2016)

chips&more said:


> That ban list is so ridiculous!!! That tool is banned from the country where it is probably made, China!


Actually it says its made in Japan, oh it's banned from being shipped there as well....


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 5, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> That's a Tanaka, but Echo makes one also. Note the export ban list.
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/product/44...Purchased-_-AZIDPBR:46999&cm_vc=AZIDPBR:46999


I think that is probably because it can't be imported into those countries due being two-cycle.  Two-cycle engines may soon be banned here as well.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 5, 2016)

That's possible, just like cat-converters being installed on lawn mowers. But it will be a long time before they all disappear.


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 5, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> I think that is probably because it can't be imported into those countries due being two-cycle.  Two-cycle engines may soon be banned here as well.


Good point! However I doubt China would ban anything simply because it pollutes the environment?


----------



## savarin (Mar 5, 2016)

Cant be shipped to australia but they are on sale here.
http://www.ultimatetools.com.au/petrol-hammer-drill/
Maybe the export ban is just a postage thing.


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 5, 2016)

chips&more said:


> Looks like a margarita blender for beach lovers. Just put a paint stirrer on the end and go!


Or you could just use this: http://www.gasblender.com


----------



## bandaidmd01 (Mar 6, 2016)

Lots of marine contruction trades use them for boat docks and such.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 6, 2016)

some nice 'drills' here..

http://www.gandermountain.com/Guns/New-Guns


----------



## Jim1946 SB9" (Mar 6, 2016)

We use them allot. We have a couple different versions. The one listed we use for drilling holes in railroad ties. There is one that has built in coolant system and uses annular cutters and is used to drill holes in the railroad tracks. One uses spade bits, one uses regular drill bits. We use the gas powered impact wrench as well. We also have the gas axe but the one we have attached to the rail and it has an 125cc motor. Ohhh and we have all of these that are hydraulic powered as well. It's fun to have badass tools.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 6, 2016)

I wonder if anyone makes one powered by a small block Chevy


----------



## extropic (Mar 7, 2016)

eugene13 said:


> I wonder if anyone makes one powered by a small block Chevy



Sounds like your next project.


----------



## BGHansen (Mar 7, 2016)

We used to have our maple trees tapped.  They used a gas powered (Ryobi? - don't remember the brand) drill for the trees.  The applications are likely heavy load and/or where you can't run a long extension cord.

Bruce


----------



## r.vial (Mar 8, 2016)

Mad max any one omg what are people thinking

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## savarin (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm not interested until there is a V8 supercharged one.


----------



## r.vial (Mar 8, 2016)

Lol

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes, but it would need a nitrous fogger system.  Mike

Quote: 
I'm not interested until there is a V8 supercharged one.


----------



## r.vial (Mar 8, 2016)

Hell yea No's I could see that 

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## f350ca (Mar 9, 2016)

I had someone drop in a few years ago to get an adaptor made to make a drill from a chain saw for tapping maple trees.
Not as fancy but worked.

Greg


----------



## KBeitz (Jun 28, 2018)

*Nitro Engine Powered Drill*


----------



## brino (Jun 28, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> Nitro Engine Powered Drill



Homemade....neat.....that's an unconventional build....dremel cutoff on the lathe, SMAW for thin sheet metal, but it worked....
It just needs a transmission, it's turning way too fast for drilling with that forstner bit or in steel.
(....and bolt that vice down!)

-brino


----------



## higgite (Jun 28, 2018)

That's pretty cool, but sorta wimpy. Tim "The Tool Man" Taylor woulda used a blown 427 Chevy engine. 

Tom


----------



## juiceclone (Jun 29, 2018)

Ice fishermen have been using those for years. !


----------

